# Synchronizing LGB 2017d tender and Stainz



## gabejo (Dec 5, 2017)

Good day, and advance apologies if this was in an earlier post, I did a search and found some close replies...
I have an older LGB train set with a Stainz engine, no electronics, smoke, sound etc. Only the two plugs for lights on the rear of the cab. I recently picked up a LGB 2017d motorized tender with no advanced electronics. 
1. Is it possible to synchronize the speed to match the engine? If so, is there a site with photos or youtube etc. to show how?
2. I understand the engine which came with this tender already had plugs to assist with the power pickup from the shoes? Is that necessary, and if so, how/where would you solder a new wire to the brick and then lead the wire through the cab? I would presume to use a motor tool to drill an exit hole for the banana plugs somewhere in the cab.

Thanks in advance. Reading the forums have been great.

Gabejo


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The two should be pretty well matched. They both use the same motor block. You should be able to just run jumpers between the two to share power pick-ups and be good to go. 

Later,

K


----------



## gabejo (Dec 5, 2017)

East Broad Top said:


> The two should be pretty well matched. They both use the same motor block. You should be able to just run jumpers between the two to share power pick-ups and be good to go.
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


Wow, thanks for the quick reply! Where would I connect the jumper on the engine? I haven't taken it apart to see what wires are already there. I presume it would involve two wires, one for each side (shoe). Thanks again


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You can easily check the speed match by running them not coupled, start them with 3-4 feet between them. In my opinion you don't need to tie them together for power pick up. They both have six pick up points now. When coupled together they will push or pull the other over a dead spot. If you still have trouble you can go to the work to get the power connected together.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2 plugs on the back of the cab are also used for the jumper cable to the tender. Your 2017 tender may have the newer style plug, if so, you will need to modify the newer jumper cable by adding the banana plugs on one end.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember, when testing unloaded they do not have to match perfectly.

Once the locos (loco and tender) are coupled and pulling a load, some equalizing naturally occurs, a load will make a loco slow down, and the faster loco will shoulder more of the load.

So, unless they are very different in speed, I would not worry about matching as such.

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i do use this combination for my trains.
yes, by connecting their plugs you get smoother running over bad spots. (no stuttering)
if the speed difference is not excessive, you don't need to do anything.
i even run a Playmobil loco with an LGB tender.

btw... is it "an LGB" (by the ear)
or "a LGB" (by the letters)?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I run 2020, 2020 stainz and 2015/2017 units with powered tenders and powered sound tenders with cables between the sockets provided by LGB with no problem. I even have one train with 1 engine and 2 tenders all tied together electrically.

When I changed an engine/tender to DCC I used 1 decoder and added wiring so the single decoder runs both motors.

Please note that when the older engine/tender do not run at the same speed it is usually the motor in the slower unit that is bad and the newer style motor is different than the old motor with the red/black brush assembly.


----------



## gabejo (Dec 5, 2017)

kormsen said:


> i do use this combination for my trains.
> yes, by connecting their plugs you get smoother running over bad spots. (no stuttering)
> if the speed difference is not excessive, you don't need to do anything.
> i even run a Playmobil loco with an LGB tender.
> ...


Thanks! It is a LGB. I purchased a set a few years ago. It is the green and red Stainz. I've been purchasing pieces each year to enlarge the setup. Next will be expanding beyond an oval.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention, when using the banana plugs you need to verify the polarity is correct before placing the tender on the track.


----------



## gabejo (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone! The tender arrived today and placed it on the track to test it. There was a little stuttering by itself. Seen around one of the curves. When hooked up to a few cars it wasn't noticeable at all. (I knew when I purchased it, the one loop coupler was missing, I ordered one and should arrive shortly but I can't hook it up to the engine yet) Placing it on the track a few feet behind the Stainz, it kept a pretty even pace, eventually catching up after a couple of loops around the tree (large oval) in the front room. One thing I've noticed is, compared to the engine, (which is dead silent) this has a bit of a whine. Don't know if that is common or not. Jim A. mentioned being sure the banana plugs polarity is correct. Both the tender and engine have + - signs above the plugs so hopefully I won't cross connect the things.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

gabejo said:


> ... eventually catching up after a couple of loops around the tree (large oval) ...


that is matching well enough!
in the future, when buying more stuff, try to buy stainzes and tenders with the same motorblock.
(two models: "split block" = two halves, or new block with a lid screwed on.)
best way, to get similar speeds.

have fun!


----------

